# Tetracycline for SIBO?



## AnneG

I had a breath hydrogen test done a while back that confirmed that I had SIBO. At the time, my GI put me on Xifaxin for 10 days (lower dose than the 1200mg often recommended). At the time, it greatly improved my symptoms.Unfortunately, the gas/bloating came back as the GI said they were likely to do. Another round of Xifaxin did not help. Now my GI wants to try Tetracycline. I know it was used in the early days to treat SIBO but wondered if anyone had negative or positive thoughts? I have brought up the possibility of trying the neomycin and am waiting to hear from him.Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnneG

I forgot to mention that I am IBS-D.


----------



## Kathleen M.

compares tetracycline to some other bacteria in SIBO patients http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum thought other antibiotics may be better, but seems to match with it has been used.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum lists it as one of the ones to use.Neomycin has rare but serious side effects http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic3/neomy.htm which may mean some doctors would prefer other things.K.


----------



## AnneG

Kathleen-Regarding the first study, I did also mention norfloxacin to the GI.Gee, the neomycin side effects sound scary! May be I should give the tetracycline a try? What do you think?


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is always a bit of a #### shoot to find the right antibiotic for this, but it is on the list of ones that are used so it probably is worth a shot.K.


----------



## SteveE

I had tetracycline years ago and for the 10 days I was on it, I felt better than I ever have. After the 10 days were up, I went back to my usual problems. Yesterday I scheduled a hydrogen breath test with a new doctor who uses the Quintron machine that also does methane. If it comes back positive I'll let you know what he prescribes.


----------



## AnneG

It's funny that so many people feel better during a course of antibiotics. I have taken a few courses of Amoxicillin in the past 2 years and never noticed a difference. Guess it wasn't the right match up to the bacteria.I started the tetracycline yesterday so we'll see what happens. I'm also trying to starve the bacteria by refraining from dairy, gluten and sugar. Hopefully that will cut down on their numbers too!


----------



## Twocups424

tetracycline cause the overgrowth in the first place. It is a very broad spectrum antibiotic that wipes out all the good bacteria and then leaves room for the candida to grow. I know because I had severe candida after I took tetracycline for several years for early adult acne.


----------



## AnneG

I know a lot of people feel that tetracycline gave them IBS in the first place. Most seem to have been on the medication for a period of years. Could the length of treatment have contributed to the problem? From my research, antibiotics have always been the preferred treatment for SIBO. However, I am taking a range of probiotics including Culturelle and Florastor. I'm hoping it will help!


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome anne


----------



## AnneG

Thank you joolie! I read these boards all the time for advice and have found them to be an incredible source of information.Thanks to everyone who has responded to my first post so far!


----------



## Chris0007

SteveE said:


> I had tetracycline years ago and for the 10 days I was on it, I felt better than I ever have. After the 10 days were up, I went back to my usual problems. Yesterday I scheduled a hydrogen breath test with a new doctor who uses the Quintron machine that also does methane. If it comes back positive I'll let you know what he prescribes.


SteveE...what ever became of your visit. I live in IL too (northern IL) and I'm looking for a good doc that can diagnose SIBO. Can you recommend the doc you saw? Thanks!


----------



## idkwia

Hello AnneGI have just been prescribed tetracycline. What actually happened for you when you took these please?


----------



## idkwia

Hi SteveEWhat happened after your last post here please?


----------



## Hester

I am from Northern IL too. I was Rx-ed Tetracyline even though I took it for twenty years for acne. My doctor is from Rockford Health System and he is just the nicest most wonderful guy. He always says to bring studies in and we will try anything because he wants me to get better but believes a cure is going to be tough. He is not one of those guys that is all stuck up and mean. I never had IBS before I got a rare drug reaction that burned out my GI tract. Then I developed what I thought was the flu or food poisoning and the symptoms never went away. I am allergic to Amox, Penicillins, Cephalosporins and Sulfur drugs. So, there are only few choices left. My ND found overwhelming bacteria in my bloodstream making me choose the Tetracyline rather than the Xifaxin since I knew it would be tolerable and cross the GI membranes to kill what was in my bloodstream too. Long story short - I was in heaven the first five days. After ten days my ND found 90% of the bacteria in my blood was clear. Many of my symptoms disappeared within FOUR hours of my first dose. This included the brain fog, the sweating and weakness, the lack of appetite and the yellow smelly diarrhea. Gone. I took 1500 mg for 7 days and now it has been a week and my symptoms are slowly coming back. I do not know where to turn. I guess another round. Ian or someone - what probotic would you recommend? What do I do now?I am happy with my choice in enzymes but wonder if I will be on and off meds/herbs the rest of my life to keep this at bay. It makes me feel freakish to be so thin in a world of obesity. I am tired of being weak and exhausted. I also lost my hair due to severe malabsorption and dream of the day to have it back with my youthful energy. At fifty, I feel like I'm ninety. Sorry for the vent.


----------

